# Mouselistener bei JTable



## HansK (5. Jan 2012)

Hallo,

Ich habe eine Datenbank angelegt in welcher Informationen abgespeichert werden können. 
Man kann nun eine Tabelle öffnen in welcher die ersten drei Attribute (von 10) angezeigt werden.
Wenn der User jetzt auf die Zeile mit den drei Attributen klickt, sollen die kompletten Attribute in Textfelder geladen werden, sodass die kompletten Informationen sichtbar sind.
Wie kann ich das realisieren?


----------



## HansK (5. Jan 2012)

Das habe ich bis jetzt alles zusammen.

Für Doppelklick:

```
public static boolean isLeftMouseDblClick(MouseEvent e){
return ( (e.getClickCount()==2)
);

}
```

Für die angeklickte Zeile:

```
JTable table = (JTable)e.getSource();
int row = table.rowAtPoint(e.getPoint());
if (row==-1)return;
```


würden die Codingausschnitte bis jetzt passen?


----------



## HansK (5. Jan 2012)

Ich habe jetzt das Coding geschrieben.
Ist dies so richtig?


```
private void Zeile(int row) {

          String Name = (String) table.getValueAt(row, 0);
          String Vorname = (String) table.getValueAt(row, 1);


          textfeld.setText(Name);
          textfeld2.setText(Vorname);
      }

      private void mouse() {
          customerTable.addMouseListener(new MouseAdapter(){
              public void mouseClicked(MouseEvent e)
              {

                  Point p = e.getPoint();
                  int row = customerTable.rowAtPoint(p);
                  int column = customerTable.columnAtPoint(p);
                  Zeile(row);


              }
          });
```


----------



## HansK (5. Jan 2012)

danke fürs nicht helfen
habs gelöst


----------



## Dekker (5. Jan 2012)

Och kein Ding. Sorry das wir nicht 24/7 im Forum hängen und nicht innerhalb einer Stunde geantwortet haben.

On a side note:

Ich hätte das eher mit nem eigenen Tablemodel gelöst als mit einem Mouselistner. Beispiel siehe hier


----------

